# Help, dog wont stop peeing in crate!



## dontstrss (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey everyone, I have a seven month of great pyrenees puppy. She is a great dog, very loving, fairly obedient, and good with other dogs.
My problem is that she does not like to hold her pee or poop. She seems to think the cage is the place to go and if she has to go she goes. Its crazy because some days she will hold it all day while my wife and I are at work, then other days she will be left alone for 3-4hrs tops and wont hold it. I'm not sure what to do. Since she is seven months old she should be able to hold it for about 6hrs. Her day looks like this 90% of the times. She gets up at 6, wife takes her out, she goes out again at 8 by me. Then I take her out at 12 when I get home for lunch. My wife will take her out at 130 when she gets home for lunch, then again at 530 when i get home from work again. She then goes out on and off in the evening with the last time being between 11-12pm. I know that the urine smell can cause her to have to go in the cage, and I also know that if she has a big enough cage she will go in the corner. That's actually what she does she goes in the corner and tries to stay away from which ever mess she made but it always ends up getting all over her. The problem is that shes too big for all but the biggest cage, which is too big. I'm looking for any insight into how to solve this. She is fairly good about not going in the house. She has her accidents every once in a while, but normally its because we miss her telling us. She doesn't whine or anything if shes in her cage to tell us she needs to go out fyi. Is this something she will grow out of? Should I maybe let her out of the cage and just fence off part of the house? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

First, do you clean the crate and any accidents in the house with an enzymatic cleaner? Regular cleaners don't work on the enzymes in the pee, so even though we may not smell anything, and thus think it's clean, SHE has a stronger nose and may still be able to smell it.

How long have you had her? Where did you get her from? How much exercise does she get? Did she just start having trouble holding it? If so, have her checked for a UTI.


----------



## MichelleLovesDogs (Sep 14, 2010)

When do the accidents happen most frequently? Is there a mess in the crate when you/your wife return for your lunch break or when you're done for the day? Is she eating treats, meals, or drinking a lot of water when you let her out? How long are her potty breaks? Is there a water dish kept in the crate? These are all important factors to consider. The cleaner mentioned above is also a must.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

First, she is reaching that dog teenage year stage...where regression can happen, so if it is new, it could be that. Go back to housetraining 101.

If this is not new, I would make sure to get her checked out by a vet to rule out any issues.

Is she nervous in her crate at all? Barking, drooling, etc.? Is she at ease in there?


----------

